# Adrian's scale model trams



## Adrian Crenganis

Hello!
I will start my model presentation with the model of the first tram that served in Iasi, in 1900. It's and AEG Berlin tram model. I have made two scale models for this type of tram: one on a scale of 1:50 and another one on a scale of 1 to 20.

*AEG Tram
Scale: 1:50*




*AEG Tram
Scale: 1:20*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

In 1923 the AEG trams were modernized in Iasi depot by two engineers: Huhulea and Dorogan. The front and back of the tram were closed and doors were added to the tram. Also, in stead of six small windows this tram got three big ones, on each side.
This type of tram is called "Tramvaiul de Sararie" (Sararie Tram) because his last days of service were on Sararie street.

*Sararie Tram
Scale: 1:50*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

In 1959 our city gets the ITB trams, model V56 (motor wagon) and V09 (trailer).
*ITB Tram
Scale: 1:50*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

WOW! That is some great work, you obviously put a lot of time into these! :thumbsup:


----------



## kursplat

very nice. i notice the info signs, are these for a public display?


----------



## shaygetz

Excellent!!! Love the pencil t-poles...very resourceful.


----------



## tjcruiser

Adrian,

Welcome to the forum. Thanks for sharing ... that's excellent work. I like the diaorama settings, too.

Are those trolleys powered, or display only?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

kursplat said:


> very nice. i notice the info signs, are these for a public display?


A part of my works are made for the Public Transportation Company in Iasi.
Since 2007 my models were displayed at 8 exhibitions in Iasi. Now I'm working on rail club project in my city. We hope that at the end of this year we can have an exhibition with tram and train layouts.

@tjcruiser: The pantograph is not powered.


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

I will continue my presentation with the Tatra trams section. Tatra is my favorite tram!
Tatra T4R 212



Tatra T4R 240




Tatra T4R 262 & 263


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

*Tatra T4D 230*




*TATRA T4D 253*


*TATRA T4D 267*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

*1973 Tatra T4R tram in Bucharest*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

*Tatra tram - train. Two motor wagons and a trailer.*
This type of tram - train can be see in Germany.


----------



## tooter

Hi Adrian, 

Very nice work! :thumbsup:

I especially like how well you composed the diorama photos of the #13 tram. Do they have motors? Can you tell me the distance in millimeters between the rails?

Greg


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

Thanks, choo choo!
I have only three motorized trams that I will present here.
The distance between lines is 30 mm.


----------



## tjcruiser

I noticed on the Tatra tram that the frame is cut back substantially on the right side in way of the two entry doors. I was curious if the real tram is built that same way, and wondering how they reinforce the frame adequately in way of those notches, truck mounts, etc.

TJ


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

Sorry for a late answer.
I've put some pictures from Internet on how a Tatra tram is built.

_I don't remember the website from where I downloaded this pics, I just found them on my documentation folders_


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

Ex Darmstadt - Germany trams:
*ST8 - 106*



*ST 10 - 276*


*ST 11 - 279*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

*Augsburg (Germany) GT5 tram type.*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

*BERNMOBIL - BE4/4 Trams (Switzerland).*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

Two Tatra tram articulated models.

*Tatra K2*


*Tatra K2S*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

*Tatra KT4D - Goerlitz, Germany*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

*Tatra T4R functional models*


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

*"Tramway wedding"*
Scale 1:87

Starting the diorama.


Paving and the first pole type.


Tram stop sign.


Network console and the second pole type.


Jardiniere.


The end.


----------



## Adrian Crenganis

*Iasi Tramway Depot - HO Scale .*


----------



## RailMix

Outstanding work on the trams! I also checked out your structures thread. They are equally well done. Excellent work on both.


----------



## tjcruiser

Adrian,

Thanks for the real train Tatra construction pics. Interesting to see that side-by-side with your model construction work.

Excellent craftsmanship. Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------

